
Criminalizing Bitcoin Users? US Congress Holds Hearing to ‘Modernize’ AML Laws - seomint
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/us-senate-judiciary-to-hold-panel-hearing-on-aml-laws-today-focusing-on-digital-currencies/
======
tryingagainbro
I think the headline is right. Any bitcoin owners best transfer to me whatever
they have, just in case.

In all seriousness: The govt wants its taxes. We're talking HUNDREDS of
billions now in coin value, not millions. Sure they are traceable, but at what
cost? They can't pay $100K in fees to run blockchain audits to see if what you
declared was correct or not...

USA has made virtually every bank in the world spend gazillions to report
every account opened by a US person, Bitcoin is probably a walk in the park
compared to that.

~~~
Something1234
I thought that everyone who mined had a complete copy of the blockchain along
with the current balance of every wallet. Therefore shouldn't it be rather
cheap to audit it?

